# Sabayon Linux and Mepis querries



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Is sabayon linux really the most advanced Linux distro.it looks quite cool!!
Im DLing mepis and sabayon 2nite.Shud i try sabayon linux first or mepis??
PLzz share ur linux and mepis experiences guys


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

Mempis is based on debian while Sabayon is based on gentoo. I gues you'd feel more at home in mempis. But sabayon has a slick UI. There is no particular order in which you should try!

But again as a word of advice, try in VM.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 13, 2008)

Abe bahut uchal raha hai tu aajkal. Pehle Ek distro seekh le aaram se.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe bahut uchal raha hai tu aajkal. Pehle Ek distro seekh le aaram se.


ubuntu to ab hardy hi try karunga.
Ubuntu to try kar liya 

@infra-i know mepis is like kubunu,in fact better than kubuntu but is sabyton really the most advanced linux distro?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't consider an OS/Distro as the "most advanced"! How can you normalize distros?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 13, 2008)

@Sunny, people tend to call that to Sabayon because it comes with all the codecs and polished UI. Apart from that, I don't see anything that Sabayon can do that others can't.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 13, 2008)

As far as Sabayon goes.. It has gr8 ATI support .. now it has got ATI CC by deafult.. . Sabayon has Portato Package manager.. which will get replaced in next release. Portato is good but pretty confusing .. Once you get used to it, its child's play.. Sabayon has gpt gr8 games and it has got multimedia out of teh box.. it has gr8 wifi support  thats all makes Sabayon  a perfect desktop but Sabayon always seems to be sluggish.. atleast in my system :


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

Gentoo has a great package management system called portage but it is something that has a steep learning curve. Then again, sabayon is based on gentoo unstable. That is, the most cutting edge distro. That is the actual reason why sabayon is called most advanced distro. But, the price you pay for it is that you won't be able to update or install anything by yourself without going through a lot of hassles initially. You will need to learn a lot of things. But, gentoo is worth it all.
But, if you want to take small steps then better go with mepis.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

both are DLed.OMG!!5.7GB DLed that that too when i started at  1AM!
ok which one to install mepis or sabayon?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

Your take.
Sabayon = most cutting edge but you won't be able to update anything till next release. you may not be able to install anything expect in the dvd, either, huge amount of software out of the box
mepis = comparatively older, easier to use apt to manage softwares, may miss latest version of certain drivers and softwares which you may need especially if you have very new hardware, smaller learning curve.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Your take.
> Sabayon = most cutting edge but you won't be able to update anything till next release. you may not be able to install anything expect in the dvd, either, huge amount of software out of the box
> mepis = comparatively older, easier to use apt to manage softwares, may miss latest version of certain drivers and softwares which you may need especially if you have very new hardware, smaller learning curve.


Y wont i be able to DL updates and SWs on sabayon?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

You can but it will be more difficult as portage has a higher learning curve. And entropy isn't yet stable.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy sh1t!!!neither sabayon nor mepis is booting from the live CD but both are booting on my bro's P4,7600 GS
I think i must stick to vista x64 and use ubuntu hardy only.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm. Explain not booting? Is your optical disk the first boot device?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

wtf?mepis and sabayon will sure work!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

sabyton goes makes the monitor go i standby mode coz of my sucky gpu and mepis shows command line!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

I haf the same problem with sabayon too. It doesn't boot on my 8500gt. I think the 8 series nvidia gfx cards haf some allergy with certain linux distros.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 13, 2008)

is slackware different from sabayon?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 13, 2008)

> is slackware different from sabayon?



They are two different distros. I can use Sabayon on VirtualBox But I havent tried installing it yet.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

slackware is NOT a n00b friendly distro.also,installing slackware can be said as a "crash course" to Linux 
-same can be said with gentoo too!-


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 13, 2008)

^^
got the feeling.. :d
tried installing it but there was no GUI..
installation was thru commands so dropped the idea of installing it ..


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha. Don't even come near slackware install unless you know what you're getting into. You're sureshot gonna wipe your hard disk clean while attempting to partition via the all mighty fdisk. Rest of the install is not that difficult. But, then the fun starts, once your install is over.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Haha. Don't even come near slackware install unless you know what you're getting into. You're sureshot gonna wipe your hard disk clean while attempting to partition via the all mighty fdisk. Rest of the install is not that difficult. But, then the fun starts, once your install is over.


Don't scare the kid!!!  Slackware is not as bad/noob unfriendly as all make it appear to be!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 13, 2008)

^^Dude, I am the one who gets to say how n00b friendly it really is, as I will be soon finishing my Slackware 12 DVD Torrent download. Already ~18% is over. Few more nights needed.

Do you think I can handle slackware ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

I think i shud try Kubuntu.I can use only 2 distros -ubuntu and kubuntu.Ill mess up with all others.
Dling kubuntu alternate


----------



## mediator (Mar 13, 2008)

metal said:
			
		

> ^^Dude, I am the one who gets to say how n00b friendly it really is, as I will be soon finishing my Slackware 12 DVD Torrent download. Already ~18% is over. Few more nights needed.
> 
> Do you think I can handle slackware ?


U r a "full grown man" now with loadzz of "experience" in this "hungry" world. Ofcors u can handle it. Just take it slowly, calmly and carefully!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 13, 2008)

mediator said:


> U r a "full grown man" now with loadzz of "experience" in this "hungry" world. Ofcors u can handle it. Just take it slowly, calmly and carefully!


the problem is, I still don't have a driving licence. I still use my Learners Licence on a damaged car.

PS: I hope you know what I mean


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

I dunno why everyone feels slackware is noob-unfriendly. The first distro I ever installed (i think it was may 1996 or so) was slackware! with all the blue + cyan bg/fg colors and white text 

The problem is that we all are so much used to ubuntu/windows etc. that we feel stuff like core debian, slackware, gentoo is tuff. That logic is wrong.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Don't scare the kid!!!  Slackware is not as bad/noob unfriendly as all make it appear to be!


First time I tried slackware. I had to partition all of 17 times and spent 4 hours figuring out fdisk! Thankfully I had a fully formatted disk to play with.
Then comes the part, when you boot up right into a scary dark black console. No GUI straight up. Now, most of them will login as root. So, another reason why I don't recommend slackware.
Then comes package management. And worse of all handling config files. That will be fun. And if they have a nvidia or ati driver, they will prolly have to recompile the kernel, GOD SAVE THEM. I spent a whole week before my exams trying to compile something I don't remember now. That was what really got me started in this forum.
I guess only person to land on this forum who has used slackware longer than me is Satish.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

mehulved said:


> First time I tried slackware. I had to partition all of 17 times and spent 4 hours figuring out fdisk! Thankfully I had a fully formatted disk to play with.
> Then comes the part, when you boot up right into a scary dark black console. No GUI straight up. Now, most of them will login as root. So, another reason why I don't recommend slackware.
> Then comes package management. And worse of all handling config files. That will be fun. And if they have a nvidia or ati driver, they will prolly have to recompile the kernel, GOD SAVE THEM. I spent a whole week before my exams trying to compile something I don't remember now. That was what really got me started in this forum.
> I guess only person to land on this forum who has used slackware longer than me is Satish.


Yes, I fully agree with you on the Drivers part.

But root login and stuff.. I think all that "no root login" craze started after Ubuntu came with the idea... su, sudo, no-root-login weren't this popular before.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 13, 2008)

mehulved said:


> First time I tried slackware. I had to partition all of 17 times and spent 4 hours figuring out fdisk! Thankfully I had a fully formatted disk to play with.
> Then comes the part, when you boot up right into a scary dark black console. No GUI straight up. Now, most of them will login as root. So, another reason why I don't recommend slackware.
> Then comes package management. And worse of all handling config files. That will be fun. And if they have a nvidia or ati driver, they will prolly have to recompile the kernel, GOD SAVE THEM. I spent a whole week before my exams trying to compile something I don't remember now. That was what really got me started in this forum.
> I guess only person to land on this forum who has used slackware longer than me is Satish.


But isn't it possible to configure it to make it launch GDM or KDM at startup ?
And these days drivers are easier than they used to be, aren't they ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^well,even archlinux ftp ends up in a terminal,even Debian boots into a terminal in a network install.that gives space for what packages u can install.

but I HATE("") slackware as the package manager is even lazy to find the dependencies


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> but I HATE("") slackware as the package manager is even lazy to find the dependencies


I really love slackware, it's untamed, raw power.  To do it you have to know it.



MetalheadGautham said:


> But isn't it possible to configure it to make it launch GDM or KDM at startup ?
> And these days drivers are easier than they used to be, aren't they ?


It is but it requires you to manually edit required configuration files.
Yes, it's easier. But ask a newbie to compile a kernel and also installing binary drivers is still a problem for them.



infra_red_dude said:


> Yes, I fully agree with you on the Drivers part.
> 
> But root login and stuff.. I think all that "no root login" craze started after Ubuntu came with the idea... su, sudo, no-root-login weren't this popular before.


Sorry I disagree. No root login by default idea has been around much before that. I was told that while using FC2, a few months before ubuntu was born and atleast a year before ubuntu became popular.
Ubuntu rather made the concept of sudo much more famous. But, now I find it rather lame thing to give all rights to sudoer. That defeats the whole purpose of what sudo was meant for.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 14, 2008)

mehulved said:


> First time I tried slackware. I had to partition all of 17 times and spent 4 hours figuring out fdisk! Thankfully I had a fully formatted disk to play with.



I Installed Slackware in a dual boot configuration in one go! (And i was a noob back then)


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2008)

You're a geek. I am not.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah Slackware is not as bad as everyone makes it look like. You don't hafta be a geek! And FC2 definitely didn't haf the concept of no-root login allowed. I've used most of the distros before ubuntu and yes, ubuntu was the one which popularized sudo.

That is one thing I change as soon as I install ubuntu.. enable root login.

I guess the disc. is about sabayon and I'd say if you can get sabayon working then that is great news for you. I hafn't heard much about ppl using the full version of sabayon about installing packages! Most of the packages you'll ever need is already there....


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2008)

People have always discouraged logging in a root directly. Use of su only when needed has been taught to me right through. Yes, root login was possible but it always has been discouraged, ubuntu or no ubuntu. I am not talking about sudo here.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't see how loggin in as root is dangerous (at least for me) when I can do the same and everything else with sudo!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

Kubuntu DLed .


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 14, 2008)

No offense but you need to stop changing distros. Install a distro and stick with it. If you liked Kubuntu you could have installed Ubuntu and then just installed the KDE packages , or the xfce packages for Xubuntu etc. I think you can pretty much accomplish anything which is available in any other distro by a bit of configuration but to be frank I don't think I nor ANYONE in this forum know what you are looking for in a distro :S .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Kubuntu DLed .


you could have just done sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. it was just 150 mb. plus you get to keep both ku and u.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you could have just done sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. it was just 150 mb. plus you get to keep both ku and u.


I dont want gnome anymore.I did almost all kinda experiments on it.Emerald themes,GDM etc.
Now i wanna try KDE


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 14, 2008)

> I dont want gnome anymore.I did almost all kinda experiments on it.Emerald themes,GDM etc.
> Now i wanna try KDE



Which is kind of what we both said. once you download the packages for KDE on Ubuntu you can choose to log on to KDE and do whatever you would do on Kubuntu anyway. I dont think theres ANY difference at all.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

stick on one distro(ubuntu?). else *chupacabra* will take u


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> stick on one distro(ubuntu?). else *chupacabra* will take u


the problem with sunny is that he is trying to move to a new distro when he has not even mastered a single distro. So I am trying to tell him to stick to ubuntu gutsy, learn it and master it, along with stuff like nano, vi, apt-get, etc, then by the time Hardy comes, he will be ready to start experimenting. But he wants to do stuff too quickly.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But he wants to do stuff too quickly.


Clouded this boy's future is.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> stick on one distro(ubuntu?). else *chupacabra* will take u



lol...

Btw Sunny is trying to get some life from normal routine, he is not into Linux really.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Clouded this boy's future is.


depends.

@sunny: do you have AIDS, Cancer, or any other disease by which you will die soon ? If so, I will take my words back. Move quickly and do as much as you can in this short life of yours.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

_Offtopic:_ T159, awesome siggy. _obviously the women part._


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

offtopic: wats that Pop BooBoos



rayraven said:


> Offtopic: T159, awesome siggy. obviously the women part.


thnx


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> the problem with sunny is that he is trying to move to a new distro when he has not even mastered a single distro. So I am trying to tell him to stick to ubuntu gutsy, learn it and master it, along with stuff like nano, vi, apt-get, etc, then by the time Hardy comes, he will be ready to start experimenting. But he wants to do stuff too quickly.


Ill Install ubuntu gusty 2day and will stick to it till hady comes out.



rayraven said:


> Clouded this boy's future is.


Really??huh!





T159 said:


> lol...
> 
> Btw Sunny is trying to get some life from normal routine, he is not into Linux really.


No i want linux as my primary OS and windows only for gaming coz windows becomes bloated after a week or 2 of its installation which makes me sick.
For entertainment,surfing,downloading etc i need a Debian based distro.



MetalheadGautham said:


> depends.
> 
> @sunny: do you have AIDS, Cancer, or any other disease by which you will die soon ? If so, I will take my words back. Move quickly and do as much as you can in this short life of yours.



ROFL


----------



## vish786 (Mar 14, 2008)

@sunny

act smart & stick to ONE DISTRO.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

just to tell you that i get blazing fast net speed in linux as compared to vanilla XP install.

I luv downlaoding much more stuff in few hrs 

One more thing, now i dont care wat goes in and out while using pendrive, sissy viruses fails here...lol.

Exaile is one of the best audio player after foobar 2000.

Theming capabilities are far more and easier than anything.

I have a shell script for every kinda rescue.

Even if system hangs (I hav one buggy HDD ) just press CTRL + ALT + REISUB (unmounts partition and restarts).


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 14, 2008)

> Exaile is one of the best audio player after foobar 2000.



Eh / you forgot Amarok\


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

Installed and configured ubuntu gusty.Wont experiment much now
Ill try cedega too. isohunt zindabad!


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Eh / you forgot Amarok\


i was talking abt gnome.

Amarok takes time to start in Gnome


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, it will considering it needs to load kdelibs.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

IMHO,exaile has grown to a real good player.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

wats up with video player ???
am stuck with Kaffeine and VLC.
Kaffeine is better IMO, slightly better than VLC.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

imo,xine-ui serves fine for me  else gmplayer


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

am using xine engine for Kaffeine, is this the same xine UI ?


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 15, 2008)

^^Xine is a audio engine for linux which provides codecs just like gstreamer while Xine-UI is a Video player which is xine backend


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

K so xine can be used by Totem, Kaffeine and Amarok

I installed Kaffeine and then when checked the xine to install it displayed some i386 error, so went to the synaptic and manually checked the required xine libs

linxine1-ffmpeg
libxine1-gnome
libxine1-plugins

Now its working perfectly


----------



## kalpik (Mar 15, 2008)

Why dont you people try SMplayer? IMHO its the best video player out there..


----------



## vish786 (Mar 15, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Why dont you people try SMplayer? IMHO its the best video player out there..



+1


----------

